# Greenhouse



## Max8max9 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi, this website is very helpful, but I have not seen any one post any questions about greenhouses. Does anyone know of any websites that give detailed descripritions about building (CHEAP) greenhouses? How well will a plant do, if started in the winter with a greenhouse (North Cal)? Is it possible to grow during the winter outdoor, w/o a greenhouse?


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey max  if you grow in a greenhouse your going to have to have some extra light to keep the plant in veg otherwise it will start to flower  and not get any size to it. I saw where a outdoor patch was pulled and alot of seeds had fallen from the plants. It was warm enough for the seeds to germ. and they grew to only a couple inches and then budded. The daytime was at 12 ans 12I would say maybe the end of feb. in the north hem. is about as soon as you could plant and not have your plants bud any earlyer and  the days are to short. Hope that helped.


----------



## Hick (Oct 22, 2006)

A few years back, I used a GH for flowering throu a winter. I started indoor under regular vegging light schedule, then used the natural schedule to flower. It worked, but wasn't a huge success. I had to supplement heat, and during the shortest hours of winter light(Dec-Jan) I feel they starved for more light. 

Frost and/or freezing temps will kill plants outdoors. So, no...in most cases you can't grow in the wintertime, outdoors.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> A few years back, I used a GH for flowering throu a winter. I started indoor under regular vegging light schedule, then used the natural schedule to flower. It worked, but wasn't a huge success. I had to supplement heat, and during the shortest hours of winter light(Dec-Jan) I feel they starved for more light.
> 
> Frost and/or freezing temps will kill plants outdoors. So, no...in most cases you can't grow in the wintertime, outdoors.


 
Okay, I'm feeling real gutsy posting after HICK THE MASTER , but to the original poster...

You might want to post your winter low temps, I am also from CA and know that in some spots the winters can be quite mild .

Good Luck!


----------



## Max8max9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, we usually get a few (3+) frosts per year, i can not find a site that gives the winter lows, but we get frosts every year in Santa Cruz. And if anyone knows a good website that has step by step instructions on building a  (cheap) small greenhouse that would be a big help.


----------

